# [Umfrage] Von welchen Marken/Hersteller sind eure Monitore?



## Painkiller (19. November 2010)

Guten Morgen 

Monitore gibt es ja wie Sand am Meer. Jeder User hat andere Vorlieben bei diesen Geräten. "Groß muss er sein", "Er darf nicht Spiegeln", "Kein Klavierlack", "LED soll er haben" etc. Die Liste lässt sich noch lange fortsetzen. 

Mich würde es daher mal interessieren, von welcher Marke/Hersteller eure Monitore sind. 

Da nicht jeder nur einen Monitor hat, sondern einige sogar mehrere, ist es möglich in der Umfrage mehrere Hersteller anzukreuzen. 

Achtung! Bitte nur posten was für Monitore ihr *im Moment* besitzt!!! Die Monitore was ihr mal hattet interesieren nicht.

Diskussionen sind im Thread ebenfalls erwünscht. 

Danke für´s mitmachen und viel Spaß! 

Gruß
Pain


----------



## -NTB- (19. November 2010)

Samsung


----------



## Painkiller (19. November 2010)

[x] Samsung

Seit dem 226CW kommt mir nix anderes mehr ins Haus


----------



## Miezekatze (19. November 2010)

Samsung Syncmaster


----------



## Trinar (19. November 2010)

24" Dell + nen kleinen LG mit TV Tuner als Zweitmonitor


----------



## Painkiller (19. November 2010)

Ich hab Dell noch hinzugefügt.


----------



## Special_Flo (19. November 2010)

Asus ftw xD


----------



## Miezekatze (19. November 2010)

Ich werd mich evtl auch an einen Asus rantrauen, von einer vertrauten Quelle kam, dass die auch ziemlich gut sein sollen


----------



## Painkiller (19. November 2010)

Lass raten?! Clone? xD

Die Monitore von ASUS hab ich mir noch nicht näher angeschaut. Muss ich auch mal machen-


----------



## Idefix Windhund (19. November 2010)

Asus VW246H:
Steht beim Mitbewohner auf dem Schreibtisch. Hat ein HDMI Eingang womit er seine PS3 betreiben wollte. Kurz nach Monitor kauf ging die PS3 kaputt und Sony gewährt nur 1 Jahr Garantie so laut MM 

Samsung Syncmaster 2253LW:
Meiner  hat zwar "nur" 21,6" und "nur" 1680x1050 aber mir reicht das. 

Hyundai W220D:
Dient als Ersatzmonitor und steckt gerade am Test Pentium 4 System

Was nicht in die Wertung mit aufgenommen wurde da nicht mehr im Betrieb ist noch ein alter Scout 19" Röhrenmonitor im SlimLine Design. Was zu damaligen Zeiten eben noch Slim war


----------



## ReaCT (19. November 2010)

Asus VW266H Man ich liebe 16:10 und Größe. Nur die Ausleuchtung ist etwas problematisch bei Office


----------



## Ahab (19. November 2010)

[X] Asus

Und zwar ein MW221U. Bin sehr zufrieden, seit fast 4 Jahren. Und ist ziemlich preisstabil das gute Stück: damals für etwas über 300 gekauft und hat bis vor ein, zwei Monaten noch über 250 gekostet. Mittlerweile ist er aber nicht mehr verfügbar.

Oh ja, der wird definitiv kaputtgezockt.


----------



## Miezekatze (19. November 2010)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Lass raten?! Clone? xD
> 
> Die Monitore von ASUS hab ich mir noch nicht näher angeschaut. Muss ich auch mal machen-




Ausnahmsweise nicht  auch wenn er einen Asus hat jetzt


----------



## Painkiller (19. November 2010)

@ Ahab

Der Avatar ist Goil 



> Ausnahmsweise nicht  auch wenn er einen Asus hat jetzt



Von wem denn dann? 

btw. Baut ASUS auch 24" Geräte?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (19. November 2010)

So hab ein Samsung BX2450 als haupt Monitor und eine Packard bell Visio als zweiten. Hab aber noch eine 22 Zoll Röhrenmonitor von Digital, das gute Stück hat 1996 10.000 DM gelostet. Das Teil läuft immer noch. Selbst heutige spitzen LCD Monitore kommen noch immer nicht an die Quallir ran. Steht aber im Keller bringe es einfach nicht vertig das gute Stück weg zu werfen.


----------



## Painkiller (19. November 2010)

> Hab aber noch eine 22 Zoll Röhrenmonitor von Digital, das gute Stück hat 1996 10.000 DM gelostet.


WTF? Was konnte der für die damalige Zeit denn besonderes?

btw. hab auch den BX2450 und dazu einen 226CW


----------



## Miezekatze (19. November 2010)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Von wem denn dann?
> 
> btw. Baut ASUS auch 24" Geräte?




Von meinem knuffigen Klassenkameraden, der sich genauso anhört wie Clone 

Ja denke schon wieso nicht, Clone hat einen 26"


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. November 2010)

Ich nutze derzeit einen LG  W2252TQ und einen Samsung 226BW, wobei der Samsung auf der Abschussrampe steht und für einen 24" LG womöglich mit LED weichen soll.


----------



## Painkiller (19. November 2010)

> einen Samsung 226BW, wobei der Samsung auf der Abschussrampe steht und für einen 24" LG womöglich mit LED weichen soll.



Die 226er sind noch immer gefragt.  Kann man gut weiterverkaufen^^


----------



## Miezekatze (19. November 2010)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ich nutze derzeit einen LG  W2252TQ und einen Samsung 226BW, wobei der Samsung auf der Abschussrampe steht und für einen 24" LG womöglich mit LED weichen soll.




Was würdest denn für den Samsung haben wollen?


----------



## Painkiller (19. November 2010)

> Was würdest denn für den Samsung haben wollen?



Kein Handel außerhalb des Marktplatzes!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. November 2010)

Da habe ich schon einen Käufer für, nur er das Geld noch nicht. Auf euren Marktplatz darf ich ja nicht


----------



## seth0487 (19. November 2010)

Hab mir grad einen LG W2343T gekauft. Nachdem meine Freundin mir netterweise einen 21,5 Zöller von BenQ mitgebracht hatte, wurde der schnell wieder zurückgebracht und gegen den LG getauscht. Bei einem Mehrpreis von nur 29,-€ konnte ich nicht widerstehen.


----------



## Gast XXXX (19. November 2010)

[x] Sonstiges

Yuraku YV22WP3


----------



## Clonemaster (19. November 2010)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Lass raten?! Clone? xD
> 
> Die Monitore von ASUS hab ich mir noch nicht näher angeschaut. Muss ich auch mal machen-




neiiiin ausnahmsweise nicht von mir  

aber ich hab jetz nen Asus hier und der ist ganz nice VW266H
und nen Samsung T220, zwar schon bisschen veraltet aber 
für seine Zeit ein super Ding 
Ah ja und davor hatt ich noch den LG, der war auch super 

Hatte bisher noch nie Probleme mit Bildschirmen


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (19. November 2010)

*Acer* GD245HQbid (23,6", FullHD, 120 Hz) + *Belinea* 1975 S1 (19")
Der Acer ist richtig gut, Spiele sind mit 120 Hz sehr flüssig, die Bildqualität ist gut, ... Der Belinea ist noch von früher übrig und den benutze ich, um Programme wie ICQ und Windows Media Player nicht minimieren zu müssen.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (19. November 2010)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> WTF? Was konnte der für die damalige Zeit denn besonderes?
> 
> btw. hab auch den BX2450 und dazu einen 226CW



 Der hat mit einer Auflösung von 1600x1200 120Hz geschafft. Die farb Wiedergabe habe ich so noch auf keinem anderem Gerät gesehehn. Ist aber auch schon Jahre her das ich ihn in betrib hatte. Müsste ihn mal wieder anschließen um die Quallität zu vegleichen aber in meiner Erinnerung war es der Weltbester Monitor, träum.......!


----------



## Painkiller (19. November 2010)

Ein Vergleich mit dem BX2450 wäre eine feine Sache


----------



## Tobucu (19. November 2010)

Ich hab ein Samsung SyncMaster P2370HD


----------



## RapToX (20. November 2010)

[x] benq xl2410t
ist gestern erst gekommen und wartet noch darauf ausgepackt zu werden 

[x] samsung syncmaster 226bw
hängt nun am zweit/wochenend-pc


----------



## shiwa77 (20. November 2010)

[x] Acer
Hab einen P221w


----------



## Superwip (20. November 2010)

Acer 24" als Primär und Noname (TARGA) 19" 4:3 als Sekkundärer Monitor


----------



## kress (20. November 2010)

[X]Samsung 2233RZ
[X]BenQ FP92E S
[X]Samsung P2450H


----------



## sirbenni1993 (20. November 2010)

[X] Samsung Syncmaster P2450H 24" Zoll Monitor  

Es gibt nichts besseres als Samsung


----------



## jumperm (20. November 2010)

[X]_ Iiyama 15" als eiserne Notreserve

[X] Samsung 226BW derzeit in Reparatur, als Leihgerät zur Überbrückung einen 223BW (Schlechte Ausleuchtungsverteilung, aber ist ja ein Leihgerät)
_


----------



## D!str(+)yer (20. November 2010)

Samsung P2250

Tolles teil, bin sehr zufrieden damit


----------



## Semih91 (20. November 2010)

Samsung SyncMaster BX2450 und ein Hanns G HX191D

Gruß


----------



## newjohnny (20. November 2010)

Acer X223HQ


----------



## A.N.D.I. (20. November 2010)

[X] AOC 919Va2

Noch bin ich der einzige Besitzer eines AOC Monitors.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (20. November 2010)

Samsung SyncMaster 931C
und
Hyundai W24XD


----------



## Geko (20. November 2010)

Ich hab einen ASUS - VE246H


----------



## Ezio (20. November 2010)

Acer, HP und Samsung


----------



## Rocksteak (20. November 2010)

Acer P223W

ist jetzt schon knapp 4 Jahre alt und hat 2 Kratzer, aber keinen einzigen Pixelfehler und ein schönes Bild


----------



## euMelBeumel (20. November 2010)

[X] LG

Zwei Flatrons


----------



## Kaktus (20. November 2010)

[X] Acer und größter Fehlkauf. 
[X] LG
[X] iiyama (genial)
[X] Hyundai


----------



## ph1driver (20. November 2010)

Optiquest Q201wb


----------



## CPU-GPU (20. November 2010)

[Samsung]
Auch wenn ich sonst  von samsung eher wenig halte, in sachen Bildschirmen/TVs sind sie ziemlich gut. Und mit meim P2450H bin ich sehr zufrieden


----------



## Two-Face (20. November 2010)

Video7 fehlt und mit "Sonstige" gebe ich mich nicht zufrieden.


----------



## Jack ONeill (20. November 2010)

Samsung Syncmaster 2494hs


----------



## LosUltimos (20. November 2010)

[x] LG 

Flatron W2486L


----------



## apostoli (20. November 2010)

[x] Samsung Syncmaster BX2450 LED


----------



## Sarge_70 (20. November 2010)

[x] Iiyama

Vision Master Pro.


Mfg


----------



## Wauwi (21. November 2010)

Einen Fujitsu P22W-5-Eco. Der hat ein ISP Panel, das gut zum Bildbearbeiten, aber auch zum spielen taugt.


----------



## Painkiller (22. November 2010)

LG und Samsung scheinen gefragt zu sein. 

@ Two-Face

Dein Video7 füg ich mal hinzu


----------



## kazzig (22. November 2010)

Vor ein paar Minuten den Iiyama ProLite E2607WS-1 bestellt


----------



## FrozenBoy (22. November 2010)

[x] Samsung Monitore sind einfach die besten


----------

